# Brookies and bows



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I took advantage of the good weather and good flows, and headed to WV for the weekend. There was more water than I am used to seeing on the small streams, but I was able to fish a couple of tribs I had never fished before and got on a lot of fish. The native brookies and wild bows are not that picky, so I basically stuck with flies I could see in the faster water and the fish cooperated. A #14 yellow stimulator and a #14 pheasant tail Klinkhammer were the two main flies I stuck with. If I got a refusal on the stimulator, about every time I could swap to the Klinkhammer and nail the fish.









































































Tight quarters casting was the name of the game. My 7.5' 3wt was almost too long in some places. If you could get the fly where it needed to be, the fish would do their part.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

beautiful! that looks very cool


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I forgot how much easier it was to cast a #14 or #16 dry fly all day than a 1/0 bass bug.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, that's just beautiful.
I keep saying I gotta make the trip down that way.. . ..


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome pics and fish! I also went brookie fishin this weekend in PA and did well but didn't get as many on dries as you did.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, beautiful scenery and beautiful fish! Not being much of a trout fisherman, are any of those considered keeper-sized fish?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A few you could have kept, but keeping the native brookies and wild rainbows is frowned upon in a major way in WV. I have never kept a wild or native small stream trout, that's what the stocker fish in the bigger rivers are for.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

man this is making me wish i was back in VA on the trout streams. nice bunch of fish. and down there C&R is the way to go! WV trout streams are gems!


----------

